# Logitech G500 im Maus wackelt irgendwas?



## Ozonschicht (27. September 2010)

Hallo,
Ich habe mir eine G500 gekauft und leider wackelt da drin irgendwas? Wenn ich das Maus Bewege kommt ein Geräusch was sich anhört als währe da drin i-was locker?
Ist das bei euch auch so?
Solche kleinigkeiten nerven mich richtig -.-

Wenn man die maus hochheben würde und es rum wackeln würde, währe es normal. War bei meinem alten Maus auch so. Aber bei der Maus wackelt i-was dadrin wenn ich auch normal hin und her schwinge ...

Auf schnelle Antworten würde ich mich freuen.


----------



## michaelwengert (28. September 2010)

Denke mal das ist das Gewichte-Einsatz-Teil..
Bei meiner G5 ist das auch ein bissle so


----------



## Ozonschicht (28. September 2010)

Wenn ich die auch rausnehme kommt immernoch das gleiche Geräusch...


----------



## michaelwengert (28. September 2010)

Scrollrad könnte es auch sein....Halt das mal fest beim Schütteln


----------



## Ozonschicht (28. September 2010)

Ne immernoch leider -.- 
Kann ich es irgendwie aufmachen um nachzusehen oder ist das bei einer maus komplizierter?


----------



## vfl_freak (28. September 2010)

Aber die Maus funktioniert einwandfrei ? ? 

Sonst geh' doch einfach mal zu zu Deinem Händler und reklamiere das!
Sollte es ein online-Kauf gewesen sein, hast Du eh' ein Rückgabe-Recht!

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Ozonschicht (28. September 2010)

Jo, habe angeschrieben. Morgen verschicke ich es


----------

